# Homestead SiteBuilder Download Problem



## TTN 2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't get SiteBuilder to load from the icon which is placed on desktop or from the start menu path when SiteBuilder is installed. I'm not receiving any Error message, nothing happens. I'm using XP Media Eddition I installed Microsoft Virtual Machine. I need to complete the site and publish it tonight and there are features of the SiteBuilder that SiteBuilder lite does not have that I need to get this done. *PLEASE HELP!* :4-dontkno


----------



## maingon (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you every get this fixed? I am having the same issue! there help isnt very good. I have the same operating system as you as well


----------



## mattex (Apr 26, 2009)

I need help with this problem too! Does anybody have any advice please? Homestead says Virtual Machine is not present even after I've installed it. This has all been since my computer was sent to be formatted. Everything else works fine, but Homestead Site Builder does not load.

I have uninstalled and re installed but no luck. Please help guys!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mattex (Apr 26, 2009)

I need help with this problem too! Does anybody have any advice please? Homestead says Virtual Machine is not present even after I've installed it. This has all been since my computer was sent to be formatted. Everything else works fine, but Homestead Site Builder does not load.

I have uninstalled and re installed but no luck. Please help guys!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## digitaldiva (Sep 25, 2009)

I have the same problem. I was going to alter a site for a client, and I can't get any sort of response from having installed SiteBuilder. I tried it several times, rebooted, uninstalled, all the usual troubleshooting steps, but the software will not run. 

No help for it, either, I see. 

Good thing the client is leaving Homestead!


----------



## skipper12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Homestead Site Builder JUST DOES NOT WORK!!! It is a scam!


----------



## mattex (Apr 26, 2009)

I phoned Homestead support in the end and they were brilliant. Gave a number of alternative drivers / install files and it is all sorted now. Guys give it a try as this has sorted all my problems and everything is working great! :wink:


----------



## skipper12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Called Homestead. On the phone for an hour. They are CLUELESS! :upset:

HOMESTEAD IS A SCAM!!! BEWARE!!!


----------

